# Windows 7 Build 7600 shows my E8400 running 4,50ghz but it's only running 3,75ghz



## puma99dk| (Aug 3, 2009)

after i installed Windows Ultimate Ultimate x86 Build 7600 it shows that my E8400 running 4,50ghz but it's only running 3,75ghz in bios and CPU-Z also says 3,75ghz see at this scree:







so how can i fix this?


----------



## a111087 (Aug 3, 2009)

why fix it? does it bother u?


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 3, 2009)

Its normal..it reads the FSB and then the max multi of the chip...you set your multi lower so its confused.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 3, 2009)

oki, why is Windows 7 so buggy when it comes to this?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Aug 3, 2009)

my vista also does that...


----------



## erocker (Aug 3, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> oki, why is Windows 7 so buggy when it comes to this?





h3llb3nd4 said:


> my vista also does that...



Ignore it since you know how to use CPU-Z anyways?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Aug 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> Ignore it since you know how to use CPU-Z anyways?



+1
I forgot about that nifty app


----------



## LagunaX (Aug 3, 2009)

LOL if you had a 1.29v 4.5ghz e8400 you would be a happy man indeed!


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 3, 2009)

dont worry about this, i have it too. and i think you should hide your product id


----------



## LagunaX (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah redo your pic b4 some trollin noob steals your license number product key.


----------



## erocker (Aug 3, 2009)

*Image edited.


----------



## timta2 (Aug 3, 2009)

Does it even matter? Has a legit key even been released to anyone other than OEMS so far?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 3, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> dont worry about this, i have it too. and i think you should hide your product id
> 
> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/2866/win7rating.png



maybe you should check your System Specs 'cause it says 400 x 95, 1.38v

i don't think you can have a Multiplier at x 95


----------



## niko084 (Aug 4, 2009)

Funny but no big deal...

*****
Haven't you heard of the Windows 7 auto overclock feature?

Jeeeezzz you guys must be linux users... So out of date


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 4, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> maybe you should check your System Specs 'cause it says 400 x 95, 1.38v
> 
> i don't think you can have a Multiplier at x 95



No it doesn't, its 9.5


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 4, 2009)

Windows is keeping hold of the original multiplier which I believe is 9 however, it's taking the new FSB into account hence then 4.5GHz.


----------



## rampage (Aug 4, 2009)

its reading the max multi (9X) and timesing that by the FSB (500) and getting 4.5 ghz...    where you are actually running 500 fsb X a 7.5 multi


there a few apps out there that do the same thing, as said b4 alsong as cpu-z is correct



(also can i ask why are you running a X86 OS with the 4GB or ram, just get the X64 and be done with, after all thats one of the reasons why a X64 OS's are here (to use more then 3 gb or ram correctly)


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 4, 2009)

Vista and 7 can ise up to 4gb of memory, and in pasted even with x64 of Vista i had several issues with the programs, games i play and almost every error or issues i still see today is people that use x64 versions of Vista and 7 that's why i still use x86 and it's running like a dream like XP x86 

(i know i have said something like this before, and people keep knocking me down everytime i say this but it's true one way or another.)


----------



## niko084 (Aug 4, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> Vista and 7 can ise up to 4gb of memory, and in pasted even with x64 of Vista i had several issues with the programs, games i play and almost every error or issues i still see today is people that use x64 versions of Vista and 7 that's why i still use x86 and it's running like a dream like XP x86
> 
> (i know i have said something like this before, and people keep knocking me down everytime i say this but it's true one way or another.)



A lot of games were poorly programmed and not ready for 4gb of ram.
They were built to use no more than 2gb of ram, and when paging anything over that it would cause a crash.

There is a list of fixes all over the place for various games this applies too and the list is moderately large considering the oversight required.


----------

